# Personal Protection Dog Trainers



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Are there any people here who train personal protection dogs for a living?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Why yes Chris there are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:twisted: :mrgreen: 
And when the freeks come out at night, you can here them say, "Who let the dogs out?!":-k


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Why yes Chris there are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:twisted: :mrgreen:
> And when the freeks come out at night, you can here them say, "Who let the dogs out?!":-k


 
#-o#-o:-# :-# :???:

Howard, your a pop/hip hop guy????


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Hehe Will. Yep dems calls me, Rap Master Heavy G in da hood Bro! :mrgreen: 
Cuz I'm wif it in dems K9 circles, not Pitt fight'n fool! What you thinking Willis?
The truth be told...Hank Jr. "and all his rowdy friends" was the first thought.:-k 

Of course the pics of Kim and her decoying skills had me take a back seat...Don't want the wrath of Jerry and the swamp boyz of Georgia ta git me! :evil: 

Full time PPD training is something that I think some do but not all. While there is money in it, most are doing this on a club or weekend level. Saves big $$$ (bling) and frees up funds for other pleasures, like watching Big Bouvs at play. 8-[ \\/ 

Now as a great cartoon critter once said, "Exit stage right>>>>>>>>>>>>>"


----------



## Henradjaya Soerdjaherdadi (Mar 31, 2008)

hei guys do you know any good video resource for training personal protection dogs?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

henradjaya soerdjaherdadi said:


> hei guys do you know any good video resource for training personal protection dogs?


Leerburg is a nice start. Ed has videos that break stuff done and are nice. I don't like any of the videos which come from Ray Allen. Different cover and almost same junk inside. That's been a few years ago.


----------



## Henradjaya Soerdjaherdadi (Mar 31, 2008)

@Howard Gaines III
im working my dog for BH Schh,what about video from [FONT=&quot]caninetrainingsystems compare to the video from leerburg regarding Schh?
[/FONT]


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I hate there vidoes, I've had words with them about same content/different cover. "Sorry no returns!" Leerburg blows them AWAY.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The Leerburg BH video gives a nice view of what the handler needs to be aware of. It's not really a training video but nice all the same.
Aside from the heeling pattern being the same the BH is open to whatever the judge decides to do. That can vary quite a bit.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> The Leerburg BH video gives a nice view of what the handler needs to be aware of. It's not really a training video but nice all the same.
> Aside from the heeling pattern being the same the BH is open to whatever the judge decides to do. That can vary quite a bit.


I agree. When I put the BH on my Giant Schnauzer, the German judge put us through the paces. He said that he only wanted to be "sure" the dog would be safe. We passed.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen BHs that were absolutely ridiculous. 
Bottom line; Does your dog obey and is he safe?
IMHO the BH is another effort to soften the dogs down for sport. 

When the dog/handler goes for it's first title (SchHI) it's the first introduction to the judge that can/should determine if the dog is safe. 
That initial walk out onto the field (with a second dog and handler present) can tell a bunch about both dog and handler. Course that's way to simple and can't make any money for the different organizations.
:-#  Did I say that with my outloud voice?! :grin:


----------



## Henradjaya Soerdjaherdadi (Mar 31, 2008)

@Howard Gaines III&others who help
thank you so so much guys,so Leerburg video it is than. . .


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

henradjaya soerdjaherdadi said:


> @Howard Gaines III&others who help
> thank you so so much guys,so Leerburg video it is than. . .


Henradjaya here's wishing you and your K-9 the best! Do it proud!!!


----------



## Henradjaya Soerdjaherdadi (Mar 31, 2008)

@Howard Gaines III
thank you howard for your positive support


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I've seen BHs that were absolutely ridiculous.
> Bottom line; Does your dog obey and is he safe?
> IMHO the BH is another effort to soften the dogs down for sport.


How many times can you 'fail' the BH before your dog is no longer allowed to participate? Some of the 'tests' do seem extreme...crowding around a dog platzing on a field for example...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I think you can keep trialing until the cows come home. They don't care as long as you pay.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lyn Chen said:


> How many times can you 'fail' the BH before your dog is no longer allowed to participate? Some of the 'tests' do seem extreme...crowding around a dog platzing on a field for example...


Ditto with Jerry, and yes, some do get a bit extreme. The BH is, for a large part, up to the judge.


----------

